

What A Double-Dip Recession Would Mean For Venture Capital - huckle
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2010/08/30/what-a-double-dip-recession-would-mean-for-venture-capital/

======
zalzally
"If this theory turns out to be correct the entrepreneurs who raised enough
money in 2010 to weather a storm will be best placed to survive the second
dip. Additionally, those who run lean operations and raised money from
supportive investor bases will be best positioned."

Let's say you're a very early stage startup with no raised capital. Let's say
you have two equally plausible options today of raising a convertible note
with a cap of either $500k or $1M.

What would you choose?

